
Onboarding Tutorials - sethbannon
http://uxarchive.com/tasks/onboarding
======
abrodo
Thanks for sharing and liking the site. I am the one who created it with a
couple of friends. Tommorris, we are using Onboarding because, as you
mentioned the industry uses it. Also, onboarding and signing up are a little
different in the sense that some apps don't have a sign in in their onboarding
flow. So we want to use a more generic name.. But thanks for the suggestions!

------
NKCSS
Nice site; it's cool to have a birds eye view of all those apps.

------
mrgreenfur
This site is awesome! As a product person, it's awesome to see the variation
across so many. Anyone know one that does something similar for web
sites/apps?

------
tommorris
Very useful, but can we please stop with this stupid term "on-boarding". The
only people I see use it are tech industry Valley people and it makes them
sound like halfwits to normal people.

There's a perfectly good terms already: embarking, induction, initiation, or
just sign-in process.

